# LED Grow



## CountryBoy (May 18, 2012)

I found this online



CB:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2012)

Change http to hXXP....live links are a no no.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2012)

LOL--that video made me laugh....take everything you see on You Tube with a grain of salt, especially from this guy.

I deleted the duplicate thread you posted in the Auto Flower section.  Please let me know if you want this thread in Lighting or Autoflower, I can move it.


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--that video made me laugh....take everything you see on You Tube with a grain of salt, especially from this guy.
> 
> I deleted the duplicate thread you posted in the Auto Flower section.  Please let me know if you want this thread in Lighting or Autoflower, I can move it.



What do ya mean? Everything on YouTube is legit...


----------



## CountryBoy (May 18, 2012)

Sorry about the live link.
As for the other mods reply's maybe people would not be hesitant to post if some of you mods didn't jump in so professionally with sarcasm and jokes.  I do not know if this report is legit or not, but I would not be foolish enough to dismiss it without evidence firsthand to prove otherwise. That does not mean I believe it completely, it just means I will keep an open mind. I remember when my only good light was the sun and then if you can believe this they figured out how to use HID"S, can you believe that a new way to use light.
 So I don't dismiss info as easy as you seem to. thg I put the thread in  Autoflowering as well because the plant was autoflowering, but you mods can do and say whatever you want even if it is offensive to others. I seem to see this kind of reply way to often as do others from what I have read on here.  Lot's of good info on this board, but You Guys should step back and remember where you came from and remember not everyone see's the humor in your responses.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2012)

I just said to take everything you see on You Tube with a grain of salt.  I have been growing for many many years--trust me, I don't dismiss things easily.  I love seeing new growing innovations.  My growing methods have changed drastically since I started in the early 80s.  However, if something looks too good to be true, it usually is.  I have also seen other videos the same person has done.  No one anywhere that I know of can come close to duplicating his grows.  There are some things that are possible and some things that aren't.  However, I did not say to dismiss it....I just said to take everything you see on You Tube with a grain of salt.  Anyone can make anything look like they want it to.

It is normal for us to delete duplicate posts.  If you want this in the Autoflowering section, I can move it for you.


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2012)

CountryBoy said:
			
		

> So I don't dismiss info as easy as you seem to. thg I put the thread in  Autoflowering as well because the plant was autoflowering, but you mods can do and say whatever you want even if it is offensive to others. I seem to see this kind of reply way to often as do others from what I have read on here.  Lot's of good info on this board, but You Guys should step back and remember where you came from and remember not everyone see's the humor in your responses.



Where did anyone say anything *offensive*? YouTube never was and never will be a source of legitimacy as far as I am concerned.....especially when it comes to LED lights and how well they do in flowering. I can easily buy some crappy LED lights and make a video that looks like they were used in flowering when in actuality HID lighting is. As for seeing the humor in any of my posts....I really don't care who does or does not see the humor. Most will but the thin skinned will probably take offense. Get over it...it's the Internet. Jmo


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2012)

CountryBoy said:
			
		

> Sorry about the live link.
> As for the other mods reply's maybe people would not be hesitant to post if some of you mods didn't jump in so professionally with sarcasm and jokes. I do not know if this report is legit or not, but I would not be foolish enough to dismiss it without evidence firsthand to prove otherwise. That does not mean I believe it completely, it just means I will keep an open mind. I remember when my only good light was the sun and then if you can believe this they figured out how to use HID"S, can you believe that a new way to use light.
> So I don't dismiss info as easy as you seem to. thg I put the thread in Autoflowering as well because the plant was autoflowering, but you mods can do and say whatever you want even if it is offensive to others. I seem to see this kind of reply way to often as do others from what I have read on here. Lot's of good info on this board, but You Guys should step back and remember where you came from and remember not everyone see's the humor in your responses.



I fail to see anything offensive about doubting the legitimacy of "ANYTHING" posted on youtube. Anyone can post anything, without a shred of truth or truthful evidence there. Unlike here  Literally thousands, probably _millions_ of youtube videos are faked.

  That video is "very poorly" documented. "VERY"... and as "I" see it, primarily a advertisement to promote his site.. 
 Should I be offended that you would have the audacity to post such a poorly documented grow here as factual and legitimate?  (tongue in cheek) because I certainly fail to see the humor in it.  That is no more or less, than 'you' being offended because I don't believe it, is it?.. 
 Personally, I find twisted truths and propaganda offensive..:confused2:.. 
  Our staff is never purposely offensive toward anyone, unless the truth is found to be offensive.. 
 It is the staffs duty/job/responsibility to either delete or merge duplicate posts. 
  Folks are more than welcome to post journals, pictures, or document their grows here, but if they are 'hesitant' to post links to videos like that, I'd say the staff is doing a 'great' job.. Thank you staff..


----------



## CountryBoy (May 18, 2012)

Hick,
 Where did I say it was fact? If I remember correctly I said I found this online!
My mistake for thinking that this was an open forum where someone could post something they thought interesting. Didn't even notice any advertisements, guess I stopped watching before or used my automatic commercial blocker. I was not trying to give anyone advertising just always looking to the future. Thanks for letting me and others know what you feel is important.


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2012)

> Where did I say it was fact? If I remember correctly I said I found this online!


were we to think you posted it as a joke then??  ANYTHING posted is open to critique isn't it? As it is an "open forum"  (you didn't mind critiquing the staff)


> Thanks for letting me and others know what you feel is important.


  "truth and honesty" you mean.. or "real documented" grows? 
   "IMO" thg was quite nice and non-offensive in her response. It was 'you' that offended "me' by criticising the "mods". That's the only reason I even jumped into this thread.  (maybe chivalry isn't dead quite yet :rofl


> step back and remember where you came from


1980, miracle grow soil and miracle grow powdered 'blue' fertiliser under 4 t8 fluorescents...:cry:  it was pityfull  
I've since bought probablt thousands of dollars worth of stupid useless crap, that got discarded because it didn't perform as some salesman convinced me it would. 
  We've seen some pretty decent results (well documented results from trusted and reputable grower) with LED lights "for vegging". LEDs are gettng better and better, but quality ones aren't cheap.


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> LEDs are gettng better and better, but quality ones aren't cheap.




This is oh so true...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2012)

CountryBoy said:
			
		

> Hick,
> Where did I say it was fact? If I remember correctly I said I found this online!
> My mistake for thinking that this was an open forum where someone could post something they thought interesting. Didn't even notice any advertisements, guess I stopped watching before or used my automatic commercial blocker. I was not trying to give anyone advertising just always looking to the future. Thanks for letting me and others know what you feel is important.



My word, all I can say CountryBoy is that you are making a mountain out of a molehill.  I just cautioned you to be wary of things you see on You Tube.  Why have you blown this into something it is not?  Just because you have been cautioned to watch out for trickery, how does that not make this an "open forum".  And, what we feel is important is *the truth.*


----------



## getnasty (May 21, 2012)

Anybody ever stop to think that the text you read on the forums is void of tone? When THG said the video he posted made her laugh, as if chalking everything he knows up to nothing, he probably got offended. Whether that's the way she meant it to come across or not. You guys don't see anything offensive in what she said because you know her and her personality, just as I do. (So I'm saying here, I don't think she said anything wrong, being that I know she's not ill-tempered nor disrespectful.) But from someone who hasnt been around a while and read a lot of her posts, because the text is void of tone, it comes across much differently to him. Alas, he's just another victim of the badrep bandwagon that follows the critique of any and all mods here. Then again, I reckon it does everywhere else, too, whether it's a module on the forums or just perception on everyone else's behalf.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 22, 2012)

You are very right on that GN.  It is very difficult to communicate on texts, emails, and other written forms of communication without being misunderstood or being taken as being overly critical. It is because this form of communication lacks the inflection that we use in our voices and body language that lend great meaning to what we are saying. I read a saying somewhere; "I know you think you understand what you think you heard me say, but what you don't understand is that what I said is not exactly what I meant". While humorous, I think it sums up well the miscommunication arguement.


----------



## CountryBoy (May 22, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> You are very right on that GN.  It is very difficult to communicate on texts, emails, and other written forms of communication without being misunderstood or being taken as being overly critical. It is because this form of communication lacks the inflection that we use in our voices and body language that lend great meaning to what we are saying. I read a saying somewhere; "I know you think you understand what you think you heard me say, but what you don't understand is that what I said is not exactly what I meant". While humorous, I think it sums up well the miscommunication arguement.



Hushpuppy You seem to do a real good job avoiding those situations. Others could learn from You.


----------

